# Oldie Air Show Pics



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2017)

A new thread to replace the Throwback Thursday thread. This one will contain images from air shows from as far back as the 70s. Hope you like it.













Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Do like it...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2017)

Time for another installment.












Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)

and a good one at that..!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2017)

Good stuff. Might be 'oldies', but they all look modern to me - it's a b*gger, getting old !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

Good as usual..!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2017)

Very cool!

#5 F-16 is from Shaw AFB, the last military base I lived on.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Good shots man.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep !


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

Sweet stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2017)

I missed last week so here is a Monday morning sample.












Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 6, 2017)

Noice mix of hardware; looks like the Eye-ties made a jaunt across the Atlantic. Great to see, Jeff; thanks for posting your airshow photos.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Noice mix of hardware; looks like the Eye-ties made a jaunt across the Atlantic. Great to see, Jeff; thanks for posting your airshow photos.


I can't remember where they were off to but they certainly were carrying alot of extra tanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

Good ones. Is that a Texan II ? Quite like a Tucano.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2017)

It is indeed Terry. We Canucks know them as CT-156 Harvard II's.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 5, 2017)

Great stuff as always, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

I have been rather negligent of late in keeping this post going so here are 10 oldies for you to have a peek at. I shall double my efforts to ensure a weekly update until I have depleted the photo file.


































Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2017)

Agree. I wonder if VWOC will be selling that Spit now that the Roseland Mk IX is up flying,


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Agree. I wonder if VWOC will be selling that Spit now that the Roseland Mk IX is up flying,


I could be wrong but I think this response was meant for the Foto Fest thread where I posted the XVI Spitfire today. I believe it is currently for sale along with the mk
II Hurricane they have.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2017)

Yep. Sorry Jeff and good info. I knew about the Hurricane because we had borrowed a hydraulic selector valve from them as a template to build one of our own for the one that was missing from our Hurri. They were anxious to get it back! I hear that the Sabre is also up for sale.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Yep. Sorry Jeff and good info. I knew about the Hurricane because we had borrowed a hydraulic selector valve from them as a template to build one of our own for the one that was missing from our Hurri. They were anxious to get it back! I hear that the Sabre is also up for sale.


Sabre is listed as "sale pending" with Courtesy Aircraft.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2017)

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2018)

Good ones - I like that black Talon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good ones - I like that black Talon.


She is five years younger than me but looks way better! I really like the F-117 sillouettes across the top of the tail.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)

These pics are great, Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice ones Jeff. Was that colour scheme on the Sabre actually used in service ? Don't think I've seen those markings before.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Excellent.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

